# [solved] samba error ..

## calubro

hi again;

this time i've got some troubles with my samba server ... i emerged it and did everything, except the printer configuration like written in: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/quick-samba-howto.xml

but when i'm tryin to start samba i get an error .. 

```
schladming samba # /etc/init.d/samba status

 * status:  stopped

schladming samba # /etc/init.d/samba start

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                               [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                               [ ok ]

schladming samba # /etc/init.d/samba stop

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                [ !! ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                [ ok ]

schladming samba # /etc/init.d/samba start

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                               [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Error: stopping services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                [ !! ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                [ !! ]

schladming samba # /etc/init.d/samba restart

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                               [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                               [ ok ]
```

the output of testparm is:

```
samba # testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[public]"

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

# Global parameters

[global]

        workgroup = MUELLNER

        server string = Samba Server %v

        interfaces = lo, eth0

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        security = SHARE

        guest account = samba

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        load printers = No

        printcap name = cups

        vscan-clamav:config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

        guest ok = Yes

        hosts allow = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.0/24

        hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

        vfs objects = vscan-clamav

[public]

        comment = Public Files

        path = /home/samba/public

        create mask = 0766

```

the smb.conf:

```

[global]

workgroup = muellner

server string = Samba Server %v

printcap name = cups

printing = cups

load printers = no

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

security = share

guest account = samba

guest ok = yes

vfs object = vscan-clamav

vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

[public]

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /home/samba/public

```

and now i'd like to post the output of the logfile .. but i can't find this file   :Embarassed: 

hope someone can help me  :Smile: 

----------

## WhimpyPeon

My log files live at /var/log/samba/.

----------

## calubro

thx WhimpyPeon,

```
log.nmbd

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/11/03 19:24:54, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(396)

  *****

  Samba name server SCHLADMING is now a local master browser for workgroup HOMENETWORK on subnet 192.168.1.50

  *****

[2005/11/03 22:16:08, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/11/03 22:16:09, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/11/03 22:16:36, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/11/03 22:16:45, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/11/03 22:16:45, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/11/03 22:17:01, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/11/03 22:17:01, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/11/03 22:30:00, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/11/03 22:30:00, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(687)

  standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

[2005/11/03 22:35:43, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/11/03 22:35:47, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/11/03 22:41:31, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(396)

  *****

  Samba name server SCHLADMING is now a local master browser for workgroup MUELLNER on subnet 192.168.1.50

  *****

[2005/11/03 22:41:54, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/11/03 22:41:56, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/11/03 22:41:56, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/11/03 22:47:35, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/11/03 22:47:35, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/11/03 22:47:53, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/11/03 22:47:53, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

```

```
log.smbd

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(149)

  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(149)

  Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 0] passdb/pdb_smbpasswd.c:startsmbfilepwent(195)

  startsmbfilepwent_internal: file /var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd did not exist. File successfully created.

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(204)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 1 (min password length), returning 0

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(204)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 2 (password history), returning 0

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(204)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 3 (user must logon to change password), returning 0

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(204)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 4 (maximum password age), returning 0

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(204)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 5 (minimum password age), returning 0

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(204)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 6 (lockout duration), returning 0

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(204)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 7 (reset count minutes), returning 0

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(204)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 8 (bad lockout attempt), returning 0

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(204)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 9 (disconnect time), returning 0

[2005/11/03 19:19:09, 1] lib/account_pol.c:account_policy_get(204)

  account_policy_get: tdb_fetch_uint32 failed for field 10 (refuse machine password change), returning 0

[2005/11/03 22:16:09, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2005/11/03 22:16:09, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:16:09, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:16:09, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2005/11/03 22:16:26, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2005/11/03 22:16:26, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:16:26, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:16:26, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2005/11/03 22:16:45, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2005/11/03 22:16:45, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:16:45, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:16:45, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2005/11/03 22:17:01, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2005/11/03 22:17:01, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:17:01, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:17:01, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2005/11/03 22:35:31, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2005/11/03 22:35:31, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:35:31, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:35:32, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2005/11/03 22:35:47, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2005/11/03 22:35:47, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:35:47, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:35:47, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2005/11/03 22:36:21, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2005/11/03 22:36:21, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:36:21, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:36:21, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2005/11/03 22:41:55, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2005/11/03 22:41:56, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:41:56, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:41:56, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2005/11/03 22:47:34, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2005/11/03 22:47:35, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:47:35, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:47:35, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2005/11/03 22:47:53, 0] smbd/server.c:main(798)

  smbd version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2005/11/03 22:47:53, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:47:53, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost - Connection refused

[2005/11/03 22:47:53, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(840)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

```

*******************EDIT******************

changed the smb.conf to

```
[global]

workgroup = muellner

server string = Samba Server %v

interfaces = lo, eth0

bind interfaces only = Yes

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

valid users = testuser

write list = testuser

read only = No

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1, 192.168.1.0/24

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

[public]

comment = Public Files

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /home/samba/public

```

now starting it works ;-()

----------

## WhimpyPeon

It looks to me that you have not defined the samba user.  You should create the unix user using useradd (make sure they have a password) and then add them to the samba accounts using smbpasswd (using the same password).

----------

## calubro

hi, thanks for your answer, but as i wrote, i solved it, and the user was added before with "useradd", the only problem was the samba. conf, because there was such a lot of printer stuff in it ....

calubro

----------

## WhimpyPeon

Doh!  I had noticed that you figured out,... but after I had posted.  Thought it would be best to leave my (late) advice.

----------

## calubro

ok, thank you, will give it a try   :Very Happy: 

----------

